# Weaning 1cm juveniles off live food



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have three juveniles which never ate non-live food, not even chopped blood worms or wrigglers. But now, they eat everything that I drop in their tank.

I did this but mixing them with very young swordtail fry. 
It only took a day for them to copy the swordtails, and now I have no trouble feeding them. 

Here are some pics. Enjoy!


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here are bigger pics. I fed them fish eggs from a commercial fish I found in the freezer.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

A pic of the fish eggs. I tore the sac and dropped the eggs in the tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

eeeuuwww! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

One more reason for me to get livebearers!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice. I wish mine would learn from newly born guppy fry


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

lol.. The egg sac looks like fecal matter.. 
me gusta


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Jaja usted habla espanol?


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

No señor. I have failing grades in spanish..


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ + 1000000000

I picked out talk, spanish, and you from Mrvamp and me gusta our spanish teacher says all the time but /i don't know what it means XD

Anyways, cute fry pics bu nasty egg pic lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yo hablo español muy bien. Y estoy pasando


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ is...You speak spanish very good. And ? Lol. 

TBH I only payed attention the first month of spanish class (First year taking it ^.^) and a few things after. I can understand a few terms but for some reason when it comes to actually saying stuff I can't think of a word to say other than "ola" LOL.

Okay, this is getting off topic XD Let's talk about the strange... egg thingy the fry were fed. Fascinating Lol.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

I used "me gusta" in reference to the meme:







lollolololololololololollololool


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

What is that egg sack? I was thinking this will maybe show the fry to eat eggs... I don't know but they seem to be loving it.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

o.o it was easy getting Chappy off live BBS. one day, she just.... didn't want them anymore. xD i was like "okay. i can stop hatching them now. pellets for you *sprinkle*". and she gobbled up the pellets, and never wanted BBS after that. >.>;

dude. those eggs. as my sister says "no bueno". >3> (did i spell that right? lol)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hablo un poco Espanol pero no muy bien.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol. This is becoming a spanish class thread. 

Anyways, this is the kind of fish where I got the eggs from. 
And yes, I think this will make them egg eaters in the future. :O


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL you never know, they could be egg eaters in the future.


----------

